# Montrez moi vos PORTE-CLES



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2005)

ma demande n'est pas desinteressé     , je voudrais voir vos porte clefs
parce que le mien je l'ai retrouvé cassé (merci chers bambins  :mouais: )
et j'en trouve pas qui fait tilt a mes yeux       

depuis 1 mois je me retrouve a fouiler mon sac 10 minutes davant ma porte
donc si vous en avez un rikiki (non sonny, couché  ) ne m'interesse pas      




merciiiiii  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Nexka (12 Juin 2005)

Moi c'est une goupille de Grenade que mon frère m'a ramené de son passage dans l'armée   
Des que je peux j'essaie de la prendre en photo   

En tout cas elle est solide!!!!


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> donc si vous en avez un rikiki (non sonny, couché  ) ne m'interesse pas  :love:  :love:



Tu preferres les grosses ?

Mais qui t'a dit que j'allais réagir sur ri*KIKI* ???


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Mais qui t'a dit que j'allais réagir sur ri*KIKI* ???




mais parce que c'est un de tes mot preferé non ?   

et ton porte clef il est comment ?    :love:  :love: 











nexka , j'attends la foto quoi que je ne sais pas si je pourra te copier


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Juin 2005)

C'est un petit Lion en argent offert par maman quand j'étais gosse, je l'ai toujours.

Mais il est petit il peut pas servir de bouée de reperage pour un sac à main, pour celà je te conseille plutot les porte clés de marins...

Faut aller dans les shipchandlers... pas sur qu'il y en ait en alsace (MDR..)


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (12 Juin 2005)

*Voilà le mien*
lepurfilsdelasagesse n'aime pas être pris au dépourvu...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Voilà le mien*
> lepurfilsdelasagesse n'aime pas être pris au dépourvu...




que 4 clefs ????      

merci   





sonny , meme si petit , tu peux quand meme montrer le tien  :love:


----------



## Nexka (12 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Mais il est petit il peut passervir de bouée de reperage pour un sac à main, pour celà je te conseil plutot les porte clés de marins...
> 
> Faut aller dans les shipchandlers... pas sur qu'il y en ai en alsace (MDR..)



Ah!! Ca je peux t'en faire un!!!    (vive les colos)
En forme de boulles, de bouées, en fil de boots!!! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> sonny , meme si petit , tu peux quand meme montrer le tien  :love:



Dites vous deux, le jour où vous faites des petits, vous serez gentils de m'en mettre un de côté. C'est pour la science.  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Ah!! Ca je peux t'en faire un!!!    (vive les colos)
> En forme de boulles, de bouées, en fil de boots!!! :love:





heummmm   il a l'air de quoi un  porte clés de marins   
je n'ai aucune idée  :rose:


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Juin 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Dites vous deux, le jour où vous faites des petits, vous serez gentils de m'en mettre un de côté. C'est pour la science.  :love:



Pas encore j'suis pas pret...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Dites vous deux, le jour où vous faites des petits, vous serez gentils de m'en mettre un de côté. C'est pour la science.  :love:




un  porte clés de marins ??????     

je me demande a quelle "experience" veux tu te livrer dessus


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> un  porte clés de marins ??????
> 
> je me demande a quelle "experience" veux tu te livrer dessus



Il le découperait en rondelles ce salaud !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (12 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est un petit Lion en argent offert par maman quand j'étais gosse, je l'ai toujours.



*J'aurais imaginé*
que Sonny aurait eu un teckel sans pattes avec de grosses roues arrières...


----------



## Nexka (12 Juin 2005)

Tient voila la version boule:






J'ai pas d'exemple de bouée chez moi, mais c'est sympa aussi


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Tient voila la version boule:




plus grosse et en rose serait posible  ?    :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Nexka (12 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> plus grosse et en rose serait posible  ?    :love:  :love:  :love:



Pas de soucis  Si tu as le temps d'attendre, je t'en fait une en juillet pendant ma colo 

En fait dans celui ci ya une bille, toi je te fais la version boule de pétanque??? C'est bon???


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Pas de soucis  Si tu as le temps d'attendre, je t'en fait une en juillet pendant ma colo
> 
> En fait dans celui ci ya une bille, toi je te fais la version boule de pétanque??? C'est bon???




j'attends    :love: 

encore une fois j'ai pas d'idée comme cela pourrait etre  :rose:




edit : je viens de comprendre !!!!!!!     
 la boule petanque n'est pas trop lourde ?


----------



## bengilli (12 Juin 2005)

voici mon trousseau, ça rappelera des souvenirs à certains


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> voici mon trousseau, ça rappelera des souvenirs à certains
> 
> [/IMG]





ma parole !!!!!!!     

encore un trousseau avec 3/4 clefs    

est que c'est seulement moi qui en a un tas ou c'est une dominance totalment "homme" ?        





merci


----------



## playaman (12 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ma parole !!!!!!!
> 
> encore un trousseau avec 3/4 clefs
> 
> est que c'est seulement moi qui en a un tas ou c'est une dominance totalment "homme" ?




C'est comme pour les maitresses au bout d'un moment on fait le tri


----------



## Spyro (12 Juin 2005)

Moi c'est une tête de Maure en métal avec les 3 bouts de plastique noir et blanc qui se sont décolés il y a quelques années. Il m'a été offert il y a... 12 ? 15 ans ? par une fille de mon âge dont la famille était habituée au même camping en corse que nous. L'anneau est quelconque et l'attache me permet de l'accrocher facilement où c'est que je veux  









Sinon pour ton problème, j'ai un collègue qui a un pignon de vélo (l'intérieur évidé) en guise de porte-clef. Il fait bien 10cm de diamètre


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2005)

J'en ai pas


----------



## iMax (12 Juin 2005)

Ma petite participation...


----------



## maousse (12 Juin 2005)




----------



## sonnyboy (12 Juin 2005)

T'habites dans un manoir ?


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Juin 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Ma petite participation...



J'me méfie de tes participations moi...


----------



## maiwen (12 Juin 2005)

mon mien :





y'a pas encore de clefs dessus parce que mon papa vient de me l'offrir et que j'ai pas eu le temps de changer


----------



## macmarco (12 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Voilà le mien*
> lepurfilsdelasagesse n'aime pas être pris au dépourvu...





C'est un truc pour faire des bulles de savon, c'est ça ?


----------



## iota (12 Juin 2005)

Salut.


			
				Spyro a dit:
			
		

>


Hum... vu la clé de gauche... toi tu bosses au lifl non ? 

@+
iota


----------



## iota (12 Juin 2005)

Sinon... mon porte-cles





@+
iota


----------



## valoriel (12 Juin 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> J'en ai pas


 

Moi non plus


----------



## maiwen (12 Juin 2005)

enfait mon vrai mien du moment est comme ça :




mais il est tout tué, le bec et les yeux sont décollés, d'où le changement bientôt


----------



## maousse (12 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> T'habites dans un manoir ?


_touchez ma bosse..._


----------



## maousse (12 Juin 2005)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Salut.
> 
> Hum... vu la clé de gauche... toi tu bosses au lifl non ?
> 
> ...


il y en avait comme ça dans les banques de france, pour accéder à la cave.
maousse, ex-braqueur


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2005)

Voici mon trousseau actuel :






Ça bouffe une place terrible dans mon baise-en-ville, mais bon, j'ai pas choisi, c'est un cadeau.


----------



## Lio70 (12 Juin 2005)

Quelques clefs pour Robertav. Le porte-clef lui-même n'est qu'un simple anneau, le "gros truc foncé" n'étant qu'une autre clef (électronique). Restent la clef de la voiture et celle de la cave, à part, et la clef des champs que je ne prends que le week-end.


----------



## supermoquette (12 Juin 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Voici mon trousseau actuel :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


que fout une moule dans ton armoire ?


----------



## Spyro (12 Juin 2005)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Hum... vu la clé de gauche... toi tu bosses au lifl non ?


Mon bureau est situé dans les locaux d'une école d'ingénieurs.  
Et ça ressemble peut-être à une clef de banque, mais ce n'est pas en Suisse  
(_puisque je vous dis que je ne suis PAS Suisse _)


----------



## macmarco (12 Juin 2005)

Je n'ai pas de porte-clés, juste un anneau, mais fut un temps(y a longtemps !), je m'en étais fait...







Jolis, non ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Juin 2005)

Tiens, vla le mien. Je t'ai mis la souris à côté pour que tu voies bien la taille.

Si il te plait, je peux t'avoir le même. C'est une pub pour une marque de vêtements "maille" pour enfants (espagnole), dont la filiale française est de mes clients.







Ah, détail, je parles bien sur du bus jaune, le machin vert, c'est au cas ou je perd mes clés, et le bus jaune, il est en métal massif. pour le casser ... .


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> que fout une moule dans ton armoire ?



Ce n'est pas mon "armoire" comme tu dis, mais les armoiries du gérant de l'hôtel. En outre, je te répète que c'est un cadeau ! Tu penses bien que si j'avais pu choisir moi-même... :love:

_De plus, c'est pas une moule, mais une coquille Saint-Jacques, et la Saint-Jacques est hermaphrodite comme chacun sait ou ne sait pas, bande d'ignares._


----------



## molgow (12 Juin 2005)

Pas de porte-clefs non plus, c'est bien assez encombrant sans rajouter encore un truc qui fait "ding ding"


----------



## Jc Milhet (12 Juin 2005)

voila, rien d'original....en plus avec ma clef electronique, on le remarque pas trop ce porte clef....
c'est une commande pour la lumiere , l' audio et la video.....
je m'en sert pour tout eteindre en quittant mon appart....

voila .


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Ma petite participation...





il est tre bien ce cube !!!   :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> mon mien :





il est tout mimi  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (12 Juin 2005)

argh .. j'ai d'APN .. (je sais, je sais) sinon je vous aurez montrer mon nounours ...


----------



## supermoquette (12 Juin 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas mon "armoire" comme tu dis, mais les armoiries du gérant de l'hôtel. En outre, je te répète que c'est un cadeau ! Tu penses bien que si j'avais pu choisir moi-même... :love:
> 
> _De plus, c'est pas une moule, mais une coquille Saint-Jacques, et la Saint-Jacques est hermaphrodite comme chacun sait ou ne sait pas, bande d'ignares._


Un Pectenidae, un vrai trésor pour les paléotempérature avec ses fibre de calcite croisées non magnésiennes


----------



## maiwen (12 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> il est tout mimi  :love:  :love:  :love:


oui hein  Valoriel il dit qu'il est "boff" ... aucun goût    mais je m'en fiche moi je l'aime mon porte-clefs    :love:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2005)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Salut.
> 
> Hum... vu la clé de gauche... toi tu bosses au lifl non ?
> 
> ...




j'avais la meme clef et pourtant je suis au chomage !!!!     

spyro fais gaffe, cette clef est terriblement fragile et hors de prix a la refaire


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> un vrai trésor pour les paléotempérature



Tu t'le mets au cul et il chante la météo du jour, c'est ça ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai pas de porte-clés, juste un anneau, mais fut un temps(y a longtemps !), je m'en étais fait...
> 
> *Jolis, non ? *






non , vraiment pas joli  :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, vla le mien. ....




merci de ton offre mais c'est pas vraiment ce que il me faut !!


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ma clef electronique.....
> .



en voila une seconde avec celle de Lio .....
je dois decidement sortir de mon alsace profonde, je les ai jamais vues  :rose:


----------



## macmarco (12 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> non , vraiment pas joli  :rose:




Tu as raison, mais c'était pas fait pour non plus !


----------



## supermoquette (12 Juin 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tu t'le mets au cul et il chante la météo du jour, c'est ça ?


non on les shoot au laser CO2 et depuis peu UV un régal, tu dirais un nioube qui implore


----------



## lumai (12 Juin 2005)

Et hop !


----------



## Nexka (12 Juin 2005)

Lumai??? :affraid: Qu'est qu'elle t'a fait Marianne pour que tu la décapites comme ça :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Et hop !




j'aime beaucoup celui du milieu  :love: 



dis moi .....comment tu fais avec la piece pour la mettre dans le caddys ?


----------



## yoffy (12 Juin 2005)

Pas de porte-clés........... :rose:


----------



## macinside (12 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ma parole !!!!!!!
> 
> encore un trousseau avec 3/4 clefs
> 
> ...




sisi, j'ai toujours ça dans la poche







a quand le sujet "videz vos poches" ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (12 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> a quand le sujet "videz vos poches" ?




Ainsi soit-il


----------



## lumai (12 Juin 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Lumai??? :affraid: Qu'est qu'elle t'a fait Marianne pour que tu la décapites comme ça :affraid:




Pas grand chose... Elle était sur le jeu de clé que m'ont donné mes proprios quand j'ai emménagé ! 



			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'aime beaucoup celui du milieu  :love:



Il vient du pays de Galles. D'après ce que j'ai compris, ils ont une tradition de très grandes cuillières en bois... Je sais plus pour quoi elles sont faites . Mais apparemment c'est une spécialité du coin d'où viennent ceux qui me l'ont offert...


----------



## lumai (12 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> a quand le sujet "videz vos poches" ?



Ça existe pas ça déjà ???


----------



## macmarco (12 Juin 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Ça existe pas ça déjà ???




Si, c'est un sujet de Luc G !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> a quand le sujet "videz vos poches" ?





il y a des photos la dedans  ?    :rose:


----------



## El_ChiCo (12 Juin 2005)

Moi j'ai ca de temps en temps, que je laisse pendouiller en dehors de la poche :




Mais je ne pourrais pas te le laisser parce qu'il va avec celui de ma copine...

Sinon, je peux t'arranger un truc comme ça :






Excuse, les photos sont un peu floues...


----------



## Spyro (12 Juin 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, je peux t'arranger un truc comme ça :


Ça coute cher  ? C'est quels trajets ?    

_Tiens y a un logo qui me dit kekchose là-dessus  :rateau:_


----------



## El_ChiCo (12 Juin 2005)

c'est lo logo de centrale Lille qui te dit quelque chose ?

Et pour le coût, je ne sais plus combien il y a de tickets dedans... Mais j'ai encore du stock pour en faire un autre...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2005)

je suis genée  :rose: 

je vous ai demandé de  montrer et pas me donner vos porte-clefs  :love:


----------



## El_ChiCo (12 Juin 2005)

Ah c'est trop tard Princess, j'ai déjà relancé la production...


----------



## Aragorn (12 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est un petit Lion en argent offert par maman quand j'étais gosse, je l'ai toujours.



Cet homme ne peut pas être foncièrement mauvais !     

:king:


----------



## Aragorn (12 Juin 2005)

Chère Robertav,

Après de nombreuses recherches, j'ai trouvé l'objet qui te conviendrait à merveille. Il est sobre, léger, peu encombrant. Tu le trouveras à coup sûr dans ton sac à main ! 

:king:


----------



## El_ChiCo (12 Juin 2005)

vBulletin a dit:
			
		

> Pièce jointe spécifié non valide ou supprimé. Si vous suivez un lien valide, veuillez notifier le webmaster





[edit]
Ah nan c'est bon
[/edit]


----------



## daffyb (12 Juin 2005)

voilà le miens... à noter que le "truc" métalique en haut à droite est un décapsuleur en aliage d'alluminium utra légé  et qui était un objet publicitaire IBM......


----------



## Jc Milhet (12 Juin 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> voilà le miens... à noter que le "truc" métalique en haut à droite est un décapsuleur en aliage d'alluminium utra légé  et qui était un objet publicitaire IBM......



tiens, j'en ai un qui y ressemble de chez A.Snow.....


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2005)

plus personne veut me montrer son porte clefs?   

promis juré , je ne vous demandera pas de me l'offrir        :love:


----------



## supermoquette (13 Juin 2005)




----------



## daffyb (13 Juin 2005)

_Les hommes préfèrent les blondes_


----------



## El_ChiCo (13 Juin 2005)

il faudrait le même, mais avec un gars...


----------



## maiwen (13 Juin 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> il faudrait le même, mais avec un gars...


ben pas dans la même position alors parce que pour robertav ...    :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2005)

pour vous donner une idée de mes gouts   
le mien etait celui "poisson rouge"  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Spyro (13 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pour vous donner une idée de mes gouts
> le mien etait celui "poisson rouge"  :love:  :love:  :love:


C'est mimi comme tout  :love: :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pour vous donner une idée de mes gouts
> le mien etait celui "poisson rouge"  :love:  :love:  :love:



ça donne une idée assez précise ouais...


----------



## maiwen (13 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pour vous donner une idée de mes gouts
> le mien etait celui "poisson rouge"  :love:  :love:  :love:


si c'est pas une proposition ça     ...( Gruuuuug tu devrais venir voir   )


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Juin 2005)

Encore un post sans faute...

j'ai dû la vexer...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Encore un post sans faute...
> 
> j'ai dû la vexer...







mais non   

venant de toi c'est un compliment, une vrai bible a apprendre par coeur


----------



## maiwen (13 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Encore un post sans faute...
> 
> j'ai dû la vexer...


vexer qui ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> si c'est pas une proposition ça     ...( Gruuuuug tu devrais venir voir   )




ahhhhh non !!!!    

le grug lui il est beau oki mais ....c'est fragile un poisson
j'ai pas envie d'en posseder encore 1 pour qui me quitte en quelques mois


----------



## maiwen (13 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ahhhhh non !!!!
> 
> le grug lui il est beau oki mais ....


oui  :love: je trouve aussi qu'il ferait un très beau porte-clefs


----------



## Amok (13 Juin 2005)

A gauche : porte-clés parisien, à droite : porte-clés marseillais !


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> vexer qui ?



Ta soeur ! 

Pfffou !!! Pas facile !


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Juin 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> A gauche : porte-clés parisien, à droite : porte-clés marseillais !



Que c'est bien éncadré !


----------



## maiwen (13 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ta soeur !
> 
> Pfffou !!! Pas facile !


ah ben voui ... mais ma soeur et moi allons très bien  on s'en est remises depuis


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Juin 2005)

J'en suis fort aise.


----------



## maiwen (13 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> J'en suis fort aise.


tiens c'est drôle ... en voyant que tu avais répondu ici, je me suis dit "j'en suis fort aise" et puis ... tu l'a dit ... et j'imagine que tu en est fort aise

cela dit pour revenir au sujet : je préfère le poisson orange par le rouge de robertav


----------



## Macounette (13 Juin 2005)

Tiens un sujet porte-clés 
Qu'est-ce qu'on ne va pas encore inventer, sur Macgé :love:
robertav, ils sont mimis tes petits poissons mais ça se perd facilement dans un sac à main, ça, non ?

Le mien (Suisse oblige :love: ) c'est une petite vache en peluche de chez Nici. Généralement je préfère les mini-peluches, car ils sont résistants et se trouvent facilement même dans un grand sac.


----------



## Amok (13 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Que c'est bien éncadré !



Silence, le nioub !


----------



## Grug (13 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ahhhhh non !!!!
> 
> le grug lui il est beau oki mais ....c'est fragile un poisson
> j'ai pas envie d'en posseder encore 1 pour qui me quitte en quelques mois


  :affraid: ben faut pas les user jusqu'aux arretes !  


(assasinnnnnnn !)


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tu l'a dit ... et j'imagine que tu en est fort aise



Ouf, tout est redevenu comme avant !!!


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Juin 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Silence, le nioub !



Hé, hé...

Quoi c'est vrai y a un effort de présentatiion qui fait toute la différence entre un trousseau de clés et un autre...

Enfin moi ce que j'en disais...


----------



## sonnygirl (13 Juin 2005)




----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> robertav, ils sont mimis tes petits poissons mais ça se perd facilement dans un sac à main, ça, non ?




la foto est traitre , le poisson fait quand meme 18x4x1       


chouette ta vache , ça existe pas en violet  ?


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Juin 2005)

sonnygirl a dit:
			
		

>



Voilà, là aucune élégance...

Le gars (iiiiiiiiiiiiiii...) c'est manifestement dépêché pour poster derrière moi...

Résultat médiocre comme toujours lorsqu'on veut faire vite.


----------



## sonnygirl (13 Juin 2005)

Meuh oui, meeeeuh oui.... :love:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2005)

et voilà !!!!!!!!!!    

je demande a voir vos porte-clefs et je me retrouve avec une sonnygirl
qui envoie de :love: a sonnyboy.......  


c'est comme cela qu'on devie avec art un thread   ?


----------



## El_ChiCo (13 Juin 2005)

Regarde Robertav, j'en suis là :





Mais si tu veux, je regarde si j'ai assez de tickets violets, et je te le refais en violet...


----------



## maiwen (13 Juin 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> Regarde Robertav, j'en suis là :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tu as oublié de lui dire que le violet c'était mon idée  :rose:


----------



## Pierrou (13 Juin 2005)

Moi suis SDF, pas de clefs..... pas de porte clefs 
:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> Regarde Robertav, j'en suis là :
> 
> Mais si tu veux, je regarde si j'ai assez de tickets violets, et je te le refais en violet...




non, ne recommence rien , continue comme cela ou rajoute des violet.....ou rose .....ou jaune .......ben quoi    ?  multicolor !!!    





edit : oki , je me lance  :rose: ..... ce sont des tickets des quoi ?   
toulmonde a l'air de les connaitre sauf moi !!!


----------



## maiwen (13 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> non, ne recommence rien , continue comme cela ou rajoute des violet.....ou rose .....ou jaune .......ben quoi    ?  multicolor !!!


à Paris les tickets de métro étaient verts et maintenant violets mais tu trouveras pas d'autre couleurs


----------



## le_magi61 (13 Juin 2005)

Il n'a a plus de jaunes? Les tarifs réduits?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> à Paris les tickets de métro étaient verts et maintenant violets mais tu trouveras pas d'autre couleurs





merci  j'ai l'air de quoi maintenant ????       

quelle idée de vouloir editer mon message !!


----------



## maiwen (13 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Il n'a a plus de jaunes? Les tarifs réduits?


je sais plus si les jaunes existent encore, mais s'ils existent c'est des tickets de train transilien ... mais ils sont peut etre devenus violets eux aussi depuis


----------



## le_magi61 (13 Juin 2005)

pour le transillien, c'est des violets les tarif normal...


----------



## El_ChiCo (13 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tu as oublié de lui dire que le violet c'était mon idée  :rose:


 oui désole :rose:

sinon, j'ai peut-être un ou deux jaunes de l'époque d'avant où ils étaient jaunes mais où ?


----------



## le_magi61 (13 Juin 2005)

dans ta boite à ticket peut être


----------



## macinside (13 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je sais plus si les jaunes existent encore, mais s'ils existent c'est des tickets de train transilien ... mais ils sont peut etre devenus violets eux aussi depuis




oui, les tickets de banlieues sont violet, enfin pour la gaypride il y avait eu des tickets rose


----------



## maiwen (13 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> oui, les tickets de banlieues sont violet, enfin pour la gaypride il y avait eu des tickets rose


des tickets multicolores   :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## le_magi61 (13 Juin 2005)

si tu veux, j'ai quelques tickets blancs... de rennes


----------



## macinside (13 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> des tickets multicolores   :love:  :love:  :love:



arc en ciel cette année il parait


----------



## Spyro (13 Juin 2005)

Les jaunes c'est les anciens, les tickets historiques de ma jeunesse -snif-


----------



## maiwen (13 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> arc en ciel cette année il parait


ben en même temps vi c'est un peu les couleurs qu'il faut ... (j'ai une ceinture comme ça    )


----------



## macinside (13 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ben en même temps vi c'est un peu les couleurs qu'il faut ... (j'ai une ceinture comme ça    )




photo ? :love:


----------



## Grug (13 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> la foto est traitre , le poisson fait quand meme 18x4x1
> 
> 
> chouette ta vache , ça existe pas en violet  ?


 heu... legerement plus, mais ça fait longtemps que j'ai plus mesuré


----------



## Spyro (13 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> photo ? :love:


"+1"      :rose:


----------



## loudjena (13 Juin 2005)

J'utilise des rubans en velours ou en satin tout doux 
Si tu les prends bien longs un bout dépasse du sac et c'est facile à attrapper.
Et il y a plein de couleurs.


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Juin 2005)

et tu te frottes avec ?


----------



## daffyb (13 Juin 2005)

> Dans mon petit bateau 100% coton


[mode grosse déconne :rose:]
ah bon, du satin 
[/mode grosse déconne :rose:]


----------



## Grug (13 Juin 2005)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> J'utilise des rubans en velours ou en satin tout doux
> Si tu les prends bien longs un bout dépasse du sac et c'est facile à attrapper.
> Et il y a plein de couleurs.


 un peu de poesie dans ce monde de brute


----------



## Grug (13 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> et tu te frottes avec ?


 un peu de poesie dans ce monde de brute


----------



## macelene (13 Juin 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> un peu de poesie dans ce monde de brute






			
				Grug a dit:
			
		

> un peu de poesie dans ce monde de brute






tu vois double toi aussi... ?


----------



## Spyro (13 Juin 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> tu vois double toi aussi... ?


Non, sinon il aurait mis un s à brute


----------



## macinside (14 Juin 2005)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> J'utilise des rubans en velours ou en satin tout doux
> Si tu les prends bien longs un bout dépasse du sac et c'est facile à attrapper.
> Et il y a plein de couleurs.




photo ? :love:


----------



## Nexka (14 Juin 2005)

OLALALA!!! :affraid:    
J'avais pas vu que maintenant il y avait une "sonnygirl" !!! :affraid:
Je croyais que Sonny se répondait à lui même    :mouais:   MDR


----------



## Nephou (14 Juin 2005)

manque encore les clefs&#8230;

mais y&#8217;a quand même du choix





ou


----------



## chandler_jf (14 Juin 2005)

Voici le mien :


----------



## El_ChiCo (14 Juin 2005)

La c'est sur que tu dois le trouver facilement...


----------



## le_magi61 (14 Juin 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Voici le mien :



Et ca rentre dans la poche avant d'un jean


----------



## chandler_jf (14 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Et ca rentre dans la poche avant d'un jean



Suis plutot style a les garder dans la main et a les faire tourner pour me calmer les nerfs ... Sinon poche arriere, ca depasse un peu mais bon.

Le plus pénible c'est tout le monde qu'il me demande de voir de plus pres mon iBook, ils bavent et tout et tout et suis obligé de préciser : "C'est pas un iBook, c'est un porte Clés ....."


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2005)

petit a petit je vous remercie tous en un bon coup de boulage !!! :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: 

Nephou le premier , tu peux t'en douter ,  j'aime bien  
le second , encore une clef electronique ?   

decidement je dois etre la seule a ne pas en posseder  :rose:  :rose: 
(mais de toute façon je suis sure, trop compliqué pour moi      )


sinon, roberto , tu sais quoi ?   
frime par frime , sportive par sportive , tampi pour l'italie mais je prefere porsche  :rose: 
   



a plus tard  je reviens dans 2 petites heures  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Bassman (14 Juin 2005)

Mes portes clés sont mes titres glanés au cours de ma carrière de rugby.

Vice champion de France Cadet 1995
Vice champion de France Junior 1997
Champion ile de france 1999/2000

C'est pas très original, mais je retrouve mes clés rapidement comme ca


----------



## MrStone (14 Juin 2005)

Dans le sens de la lecture : mon porte-clés professionnel. Il commence à être un peu écaillé, d'ailleurs  On voit pas bien mais c'est écrit dessus "You Bastards!", devise que je vois donc matin et soir en poussant la porte du bureau :love:   

Ensuite le porte-clés perso copyrighté Kukuxumusu, trouvé il y a quelques années dans une boutique sympa à Kemper-Corentin  :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Mes portes clés sont mes titres glanés au cours de ma carrière de rugby.
> 
> Vice champion de France Cadet 1995
> Vice champion de France Junior 1997
> ...



Et elles sont pas *en mêlée* ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (14 Juin 2005)

Moi j'ai un beau porte-clef Spotlight Tiger, comme sur la photo la *air frime*  :love:


----------



## morden (14 Juin 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Citation:
> Posté par *[MGZ] Bassman*
> _Mes portes clés sont mes titres glanés au cours de ma carrière de rugby.
> 
> ...



moi j'aurais dis qu'il manque le porte clé du plus grand modeste pour finir le tableau !!! 

a part ça, je vais bien !!  !!


----------



## maiwen (14 Juin 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai un beau porte-clef Spotlight Tiger, comme sur la photo la *air frime*  :love:


oooooooooh  :love: je veux le même  :love:


----------



## Spyro (14 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> oooooooooh  :love: je veux le même  :love:


Moi aussi mais en moins flou


----------



## Modern__Thing (14 Juin 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi mais en moins flou


 J'suis pas chez moi, j'ai pris une image que Google a bien voulu me donner :rateau:


----------



## TranXarnoss (15 Juin 2005)

Et hop le mien


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Juin 2005)

Note pour plus tard : retrouver mon porte-clé-décapsuleur.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Note pour plus tard : retrouver mon porte-clé-décapsuleur.




celui là ?   



			
				-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Voilà le mien*



j'ai bien peur qu'il a trouvé un nouveau patron


----------

